# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  Philips 29PT9416 MG3.1E οριζόντιες γραμμές

## a123xxsp

Γεια χαρά σε όλους.
Έχω την παραπάνω τηλεόραση.
Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω 2 προβλήματα:
1) Ξαφνικά σβήνει και αναβοσβήνει το κόκκινο μεσαίο λαμπάκι. Το είχε ξανακάνει πριν 2 χρόνια και τότε είχα ξαναπεράσει τις κολλήσεις στο 5204 transformer (αγνοώ τον Ελληνικό όρο  :Sad:  ), το ξαναέκανε ξαφνικά και μάλλον έχει σχέση με το 2ο πρόβλημα

2) Εμφανίζει Οριζόντιες γραμμές στην εικόνα λίγο κάτω από τη μέση ... περίπου στα 2/3 της συνολικής εικόνας Οιγραμμές έχουν το χρώμα της εικόνας που παίζει εκείνη τη στιγμή την οποία όμως παραμορφώνουν. Οι γραμμές εμφανίζονται αφού Ζεσταθεί!, Επίσης μερικές φορές όταν ανάβει αντί για τηλεοπτικό σήμα δείχνει 3 οριζόντιες γραμμές (πράσινη/κόκκινη/μπλε) στο πάνω μέρος της οθόνης. Αν κάνεις zapping 3-4 φορές φτιάχνει και δείχνει εικόνα αν όχι ΣΒΗΝΕΙ και αναβοσβήνει το κόκκινο λαμπάκι.
Στο quick-support-read only (menu+mute) δείχνει μόνο στο error code1  "070"

Θα παρακαλούσα για οποιαδήποτε βάσιμη ιδέα/ οδηγία.

----------


## takisegio

μαλλον εχεις ψυχρες ,κοιτα και το tuner

----------


## duomax03

Καλησπέρα. Το σασί της τηλεόρασης είναι το MG3.1E 

  Αυτό που θα σου πρότεινα είναι να μπεις στο menu και να διαβάσεις τον κωδικό της βλάβης.

  Το γεγονός ότι σου αναβοσβήνει το κόκκινο led σημαίνει ότι ο επεξεργαστής δουλεύει.

  Βραχυκύκλωσε στιγμιαία τα pin 1 και 2 στον connector 0356 και πες μας τι ακριβώς σου βγάζει η οθόνη ( είναι ο κωδικός της βλάβης ή των βλαβών που έχει το σασί )

----------


## a123xxsp

Μπαίνοντας στο customer service menu βλέπω Code1 070
δεν μπορώ να την  ανοίξω τώρα (έχω 2 παιδιά συνέχεια εδώ μέσα), θα την ανοίξω και θα σας  πω. με το 070 βγάζουμε κάποιο συμπέρασμα?




> Καλησπέρα. Το σασί της τηλεόρασης είναι το MG3.1E 
>   Αυτό που θα σου πρότεινα είναι να μπεις στο menu και να διαβάσεις τον κωδικό της βλάβης.
>   Το γεγονός ότι σου αναβοσβήνει το κόκκινο led σημαίνει ότι ο επεξεργαστής δουλεύει.
>   Βραχυκύκλωσε στιγμιαία τα pin 1 και 2 στον connector 0356 και πες μας τι ακριβώς σου βγάζει η οθόνη ( είναι ο κωδικός της βλάβης ή των βλαβών που έχει το σασί )

----------


## takisegio

συμφωνα με το manual 70 V fail protection VFB Fig 4-3 A3/A1/K6 Vertical Flyback.

http://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=j&...SLg8CrF-K5fs2w

----------


## a123xxsp

Τάκη ευχαριστώ, έχω το service manual και το ίδιο λέει (απλά δείχνει σε άλλο σχήμα). Στην αρχή είπα ότι αφού είναι οριζόντιες γραμμές τι σχέση έχει το Vertical μετά ξεκόλλησε το μυαλό μου. Τώρα το κοιτάω και προσπαθώ α) να βγάλω άκρη β) να το εντοπίσω μέσα στο κουτίPT9416_vert_flyback_5.25.jpgPT9416_vert_flyback_A3_frame.jpg

Σε πρώτη φάση να αλλάξω τον πυκνωτή 100u μάλλον 50-70V ?

Προσθέτω κ μία φωτό με το πρόβλημα.IMAGE_302.jpg



> συμφωνα με το manual 70 V fail protection VFB Fig 4-3 A3/A1/K6 Vertical Flyback.
> http://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=mg3.1e chassis 070&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CCMQFjAA&url=http%3  A%2F%2Fwww.websiti.com%2Fplcforum%2Fupload%2Findex  .php%3Faction%3Ddownloadfile%26filename%3Dphilips chassis MG-3[1].1_Training  manual.pdf%26directory%3DTV-Sat-VCR-Radio-Autoradio-HiFi-Elettrodomestici%2FPhilips-Phonola%26PHPSESSID%3D868ffcb3513e93bc807d7154f846  3a09&ei=cWtGT_GDJNDX8QPsxpGODg&usg=AFQjCNGJWbuvMwB  nkmD_SLg8CrF-K5fs2w

----------


## bgin

Γεια σου φιλαράκι,στείλε αν μπορείς φωτογραφία την περιοχή γύρω από το vertical.Το πρόβλημα είναι στον πυκνωτή (όχι ηλεκτρολυτικό) που είναι δίπλα από το TDA 8177

----------


## a123xxsp

Συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση, εννοείς φωτογραφία του πραγματικού κυκλώματως; ή το διάγραμμα από το service manual; 
Στην δεξιά φωτογραφία που έχω ανεβάσει φαίνεται το TDA 8177, μπορείς να μου πεις τον αριθμό του πυκνωτή που αναφέρεσαι;

Ευχαριστώ.



> Γεια σου φιλαράκι,στείλε αν μπορείς φωτογραφία την περιοχή γύρω από το vertical.Το πρόβλημα είναι στον πυκνωτή (όχι ηλεκτρολυτικό) που είναι δίπλα από το TDA 8177

----------


## bgin

Καλημέρα,Ηθελα την φωτογραφία του πραγματικού κυκλώματος πάνω στο Σασί, κοίταξε τον c2616 100nf.Αυτός πρέπει να φταίει,αλλαξέ τον απευθείας και περιμένω νέα σου

----------


## a123xxsp

Βαγγέλη καλησπέρα και ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ
άργησα άλλα έχω νέα...ΑΠΙΘΑΝΑ
Βασικά έχω τέτοια νέα που μόνο στα παραμύθια συμβαίνουν. Εξηγώ. Πριν μια βδομάδα και ενώ έχω ασχοληθεί κανα 2ωρο μαζί της αλλά δεν έχω πυκνωτες την κλείνω και βγαίνω απελπισμένος ότι ήρθε η ώρα να βάλω το χέρι στην τσέπη.
Βγαίνω από το σπίτι ενώ βρέχει και μπροστά στην εξώπορτα μου (που έχει κάδους) βρίσκω μία ΙΔΙΑ τηλεόραση  :Lol:  ,λέω μου κάνει πλάκα ο θεός αλλά την βάζω μέσα. Περιμένω να στεγνώσει την ανοίγω 4 μέρες μετά την φυσάω και την ανάβω. Τζίφος κόκκινο λαμπάκι αλλά το είχε πάθει και η δική μου οπότε πήγα απευθείας στο 5204 βρίσκω ένα ποδαράκι με ραγισμένη κόλληση το κολάω και σούπερ! απλά έχει λίγο θολή εικόνα.
Τέλος πάντων ξεκόλλησα το TDA8177 και τους 2615 & 2616 τους μεταφέρω και ΠΑΙΖΕΙ (μέχρι στιγμής)....
Τους έδωσα σε ένα φίλο να τους μετρήσει να δω ποιος φταίει και θα κρατήσω και την άλλη καλού κακού στην αποθήκη.




> Καλημέρα,Ηθελα την φωτογραφία του πραγματικού κυκλώματος πάνω στο Σασί, κοίταξε τον c2616 100nf.Αυτός πρέπει να φταίει,αλλαξέ τον απευθείας και περιμένω νέα σου

----------


## Panoss

Αντώνη, ΣΗΚΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΕΧΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΞΕΙΣ ΛΟΤΟ! ΤΩΡΑ!

----------


## a123xxsp

χαχαχα, η πλάκα είναι ότι έβγαινα με ένα φίλο για ένα φίλο για καφέ που με είχε ακούσει να λέω ότι "μακάρι να έβρισκα καμιά μεταχειρισμένη, δε θέλω να δώσω καμιά 600αρα για τηλεόραση τώρα κλπ" και όταν την είδε μου λέει ρε δεν ευχόσουν κανα τσουβάλι λίρες.. χαχχχαχαχα πραγματικά απίστευτο. 



> Αντώνη, ΣΗΚΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΕΧΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΞΕΙΣ ΛΟΤΟ! ΤΩΡΑ!

----------


## takisegio

μαλον εβρεξε τηλεοραση!!!!!!!!πωπω τυχη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

